# Joytech Cubis setup



## Allan (22/11/16)

Hi Guys,

I need some advice please.

I have had the Joytech Cubis for a few months now but have been struggling with it. After lots of research it is getting better but still not 100%. Before I ditch this one wondering if there are any set up tricks that could improve this one?

Setup is as follows;
0.5 ohm coil
Temp 400 deg f
Wattage 20 w
I am using Lucious Watermelon 6 mg / PG 30 / VG 70

I found that initially the spitback was really uncomfortable and made this unusable. From some research I I have found that by drying it with an ear bud has helped somewhat but still not 100%.

If anyone has any tips or settings that could help with this I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks
Al


----------



## Stosta (22/11/16)

Allan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need some advice please.
> 
> ...


Hey @Allan ! I have no experience with the Cubis, but will do some digging for you too. Just to clarify, your main problem is the spitback that you're getting from the tank?


----------



## Allan (22/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Hey @Allan ! I have no experience with the Cubis, but will do some digging for you too. Just to clarify, your main problem is the spitback that you're getting from the tank?



Yes, it does settle down a bit but really unpleasant to start. Carrying ear buds for each time you fill doesnt seem like a realistic option but quite possible I am doing something wrong.


----------



## Stosta (22/11/16)

Allan said:


> Yes, it does settle down a bit but really unpleasant to start. Carrying ear buds for each time you fill doesnt seem like a realistic option but quite possible I am doing something wrong.


I used to get spitback with some of my RTAs, but seeing as you're using commercial coils we can rule out any of your wiring or wicking techniques.

Usually spitback means that you have excess juice sitting on your coils. If you're vaping in power mode, maybe try upping the wattage a little, maybe the coils is sucking up more juice than you're using. Another technique I use is to fire the mod, and then blow into it while it's firing, just watch out for the hot juice that going to come flying out the airflow (although I don't know how applicable it is for the Cubis)!

On this Reddit thread they suggest some other options...

https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/400yjd/spitting_cubis/

1. Flipping the setup upside down and firing it - Not sure what this achieves but apparantly it worked for some.
2. Removing the wire mesh on the coil using a pin (juice would sit in here for sure, that seems like a good option to me).

I see the last post the guy mentions taking a pull or two through a tissue. IMO if it reaches this stage it's time for a new tank!  Hopefully something here helps!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Salamander (22/11/16)

Try running at a higher wattage. 20W is very low for that coil. I run mine in Wattage mode at 30 to 35 W and don't have that problem.


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/11/16)

Hi @Allan

I had same problem what worked for me was turn the mod upside down with tank on and fire it for 2-3 seconds repeat 2 to 3 times and no more spit back.

Let me know if it works.
Sweet bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allan (22/11/16)

Salamander said:


> Try running at a higher wattage. 20W is very low for that coil. I run mine in Wattage mode at 30 to 35 W and don't have that problem.



Would that be maintaining 420 deg f?


----------



## Allan (22/11/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @Allan
> 
> I had same problem what worked for me was turn the mod upside down with tank on and fire it for 2-3 seconds repeat 2 to 3 times and no more spit back.
> 
> ...



It definitely helps but after each fill I still find a lot of juice being picked up by the ear bud?


----------



## Andre (22/11/16)

I gave up on my Cubis tank for this reason.


----------



## GregF (22/11/16)

Hi @Allan, I have a cubis tank as well as my son. We both battled with the spit back.
Higher wattage/temp helps and firing upside down also helps.
Take the drip tip off and give it a shake to remove the excess juice in the coil.
All these things help but once you open the tank to refill with juice the coil fills with juice again and you have to tinker again.
I gave up with the stock coils, my son seems to still be using his.

There is some good news though, I really like this tank because it is the only fool proof non leak tank that I have and what does work, for me anyway, is a recoil and wick of the stock coil.
I recoil at about 0.7-1ohm and run at about 18-20W. No spitback, good flavour, good clouds.

[edit] Great for DLH and turn the air down for some MTL
Also I am recoiling the 0.2ohm coils, the ones with the slots down the side.


----------



## Andre (22/11/16)

GregF said:


> Hi @Allan, I have a cubis tank as well as my son. We both battled with the spit back.
> Higher wattage/temp helps and firing upside down also helps.
> Take the drip tip off and give it a shake to remove the excess juice in the coil.
> All these things help but once you open the tank to refill with juice the coil fills with juice again and you have to tinker again.
> ...


We need a picture tutorial of that recoiling!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GregF (22/11/16)

Andre said:


> We need a picture tutorial of that recoiling!


I was waiting for that and somehow I thought it would be you that asks
Will take some pics and stuff the next time I do one

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/11/16)

Allan said:


> It definitely helps but after each fill I still find a lot of juice being picked up by the ear bud?



Its fine if your ear bud picks up juice, there will always be juice inside your chamber no matter what tank/rta as long as you not getting spitback (hot/warm juice shooting into your mouth)


----------

